# Another symptom...anybody else have this?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

I had an e-mail from Weener awhile back and she mentioned this symptom. I also have it but hadn't thought much about it in regard to the fibro.I'll just be dozing off to sleep and be suddenly awakened by what sounds like somebody slamming a heavy book on a table and I wake up with a start. It doesn't happen all the time. And it isn't a "real" noise. But I hear it distinctly and it wakes me up. Does anyone else experience this?calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Calida!I don't hear books slamming on a table. I just hear the phone and door bell ring and there is never anyone there. (groan). Most times I ignore it but like the other night I heard the phone ring and hurried into the lr to answer it as our younger daughter in law is pregnant and very afraid of everything. I thought something might be wrong with her. And as always, no call, just my brain doing wierd things. Gets annoying, doesn't it?!UGH.I sure hope that annoying sound will stop. Know it must really scare you when it happens. Take care! JM


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i hear the bells too.isnt that funny. almost makes me laugh,...or cry.denny


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I have the door thing but actually it sounds more like a gun going off in my head. Makes me wake up with a start! Doesn't happen very often thank goodness.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey, guys----me, too. Never really associated it with a certain sound, though. I will be falling asleep and all of a sudden I am jolted awake. Gosh!! As far as the bells tolling, etc., I "hear" phantom sounds constantly due to the severe hearing loss. If I concentrate on the ringing in the ears, it's like hearing a million birds chirping all the time. Remember that movie "The Birds"? Can drive a person nearly insane. And then sometimes a certain high pitched sound---like hubby's radar detector--oh yes, he can't drive anywhere without it!!!---will leave that everlasting sound inside my head for a long, long, time. I call them phantom sounds. Without my hearing aids, the world is a very silent one for me, so picture the other night--in the middle of the night (the hearing aids are out, of course), we have this thunderstorm. The thunder is just a rolling for a while, but I swear it thundered all night long---it was like my ears picked up a little bit of the sound and didn't know when to cut it off!!! Have you ever!!! I know, I know---weird, right?!------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CALIDAitto. Sometimes like a book on a table or a hard wooden door slamming..just in that twilight sleep" phase. Jump up sweating...."Who's in the [fill in blank-house, hotel room]"? Of course nobody else heard anything and look at me like I am nutz...hmmmm....maybe.Happens about every 3-4 months...the human mind is a terrible thing.MNL


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Calida, I'm in with the phone ringing! I hear that alot. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Have you ever considered a spirit trying to contact you. Maybe a deceased relative or someone who lived in your home who doesn't want to leave. Next time when door bell or telephone rings, just politely say "hello" and invite them in. It will make their trip worthwhile.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the input everybody. Well, now I feel a "little" less wierd. (But only slightly).I know! It's probably our brains backfiring.Could be too, that this also happens to people who don't have fibro. Like Mike says, the mind is a terrible thing.Hi, Natalie..welcome to the world of fibromyalgics. I tend to doubt the spirit thing. LOLI know where Grosse Point Woods is. I used to live in Detroit and I grew up in the Pontiac area.Later....calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Calida,I'm with you about the spirit thing. Sounds nutty to me. JM


----------

